# Any coaches in NC



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Are there any coaches in the northwestern NC area east Tn would work also if so shoot me a pm please


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

None at all?????


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

check out Les at Right on family Archery Waynesville NC (828)926-8307
www.right-on-target.com


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

there is also a class with Larry Wise at this shop in DEC.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank Ya been there but they was closed


----------



## OBXPilgrim (Jul 19, 2008)

+1 on what treeman65 said

I just went there tonight for the first time & they fixed my bow after a different bow shop close to Asheville had it thoroughly hosed up. I'll never go back to the other shop.

The plaques and trophies on the wall from several years eased my mind when I first walked in.


----------



## mason1958 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Archery barn llc franklin,n.c.*

Check out the shop in franklin,n.c. www.archerybarnllc.com ,you will be impressed.lots of pros hang here and shoot regular.3-in house pros also.


----------



## archery coach (Nov 22, 2008)

20ftup said:


> Are there any coaches in the northwestern NC area east Tn would work also if so shoot me a pm please


howdy- i am les wynne ,my wife and i are nfaa master coaches on the national level and own a training facility in waynesville n.c. about 25 miles west of asheville. we have a complete pro-shop and 3 ranges also a b&b for accomodations. larry wise also teaches at our facility.see web site www.right-on-target.com.thanks


----------



## ncbowhntr (Feb 21, 2006)

*coach in nc*

check your pm's.


----------

